
Exponent - bpierre
http://mamota.net/exponent/
======
fredley
Creator here. Surprised to see this on HN. This was about a morning's work,
intended as a joke incremental game. Please don't judge it too seriously.

~~~
Numberwang
You are a horrible person, but I finally achieved my goal.

[http://imgur.com/7tcfZXZ](http://imgur.com/7tcfZXZ)

~~~
bryanlarsen
My most interesting finding was that we started losing precision before
switching to exponentional notation. The former happened around the 10^17
mark, the latter around the 10^19 mark.

------
plesner
Nice work. I really like the simplicity of it.

The best strategy I've been able to come up with grows the exponent roughly
every 50s: 47s to get to 100, 51s to 1415, and so on. I wonder if there's a
way to do it faster.

~~~
bryanlarsen
AFAICT, the best strategy is to get each factor to 2 as quickly as possible.

At least in the area of 10^15, it takes about N to click on 2x10^i and 4N to
click on 1x10^(i+1). Since clicking on 2x10^i approximately halves the time to
get to 1x10^(i+1), then it takes N + 4N/2 to get to 1x10^(i+1) if you click on
2x10^i first. 3x10^i is an additional 3N. N + 3N/2 + 4N/3 = 3.8N.

------
tunesmith
If you'd like to be mean, make it so there's one way to win, by hitting a
certain large score _exactly_ (if you jump over it, you lose), and then have
it report the time to get there.

------
dag11
It's like the raw mechanic of Cookie Clicker, sans cookies. And every other
game like it. Nice distillation.

------
monochromatic
Kind of reminds me of Clicking Bad:
[http://clickingbad.nullism.com/](http://clickingbad.nullism.com/)

------
pronoiac
What's up with the nowrap CSS? On my iPad, it shows only x10^4 in portrait
mode and 10^6 in landscape.

~~~
krallja
You should be able to scroll the div horizontally

------
jokoon
there is an obvious conspiracy against developers to just prevent them from
working in peace.

any way to guess how the cost are calculated ?

------
3rd3
Is it actually possible to lose the game?

~~~
fredley
It's not even possible to win.

~~~
3rd3
Well, surviving is winning, right?

